# Husqvarna 125B leaf blower



## Cycledude (Nov 15, 2020)

Bought a brandnew leaf blower on Tuesday, actually it’s the first leaf blower I ever owned.
Well it didn’t run very well and would actually shut itself off at idle so Wednesday I took it back and told the dealer if it doesn’t run better i don’t want it, so they say maybe it just needs carburetor adjustment so they gave it to mechanic to adjust, a few minutes later he brings it out and said yes a simple adjustment was all it needed. So I take it back home, yes it is running better but at idle it still stumbles and stalls so Thursday I took it back again and this time he speeds up the idle, I tried it outside at the dealer it still stumbles at idle but it never actually shut itself off so I take it home again. The first time using it at home it stumbled at idle but never shut itself off, later in the afternoon it stumbled at idle and shut itself off so Friday morning i returned it to the store and told them I either want a different brandnew 125B that runs right or a refund. Well they said we don’t have anymore 125B’s in stock but will refund your money and you can buy another one when they come in.


----------

